# vxlan mtu size



## Chris_ch (Jun 4, 2020)

Dear Forum, I played around with vxlan, I was not able to set a bigger MTU then 1500 byte to my cloned interface.


```
cloned_interfaces="vxlan0"
 create_args_vxlan0="vxlanid 108 vxlanlocal 192.168.100.1 vxlanremote    192.168.100.2"
```

Every time when I test to set the interface to a bigger MTU I reach the following message


```
ifconfig vxlan0 mtu 1505
ifconfig: ioctl SIOCSIFMTU (set mtu): Invalid argument
```

The parent interface is set to 


```
ifconfig vtnet0
vtnet0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 2051
```

Can someone give me a helping hand?

And is there some knowledge how I can build a vlan unter this vxlan to ?


```
ifconfig vxlan0.1199 create vlan 1199 vlandev vxlan0 
ifconfig: SIOCIFCREATE2: Device not configured
```


Regards,

Chris


----------

